# تمديد كابلات الالياف البصريه المستخدمه فى الاسكادا



## مهندس عادل @ (2 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
أخوانى اريد المساعده فى معرفه الطريقه الصحيحه لمد كابلات الالياف البصريه تحت الارض وعمق الحفر وعرض الحفر ونوع الفرشه الترابيه والغرف البينيه وكل شىء عن هذا الموضوع ؟وكيف يستلم المهندس الاستشارى هذا التمديد ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## abouahmed (7 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم... هل ما زلت تحتاج مساعدة في هذا الموضوع؟


----------

